# Castle Oil Painting



## jmmccarver21 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with a Painter by the name of Errol that paints Castles with scenery? The painting is signed just Errol


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes. I am.


----------



## jmmccarver21 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this one of his/her paintings that I have posted. What is the painters full name? What's the worth of the painting. I aquired the painting at an estate sale thought it was beautiful and bought it. I posted a picture on the first post. Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know the answer to your question, but what a gorgeous painting! You purchased a treasure. I would have thought the auctioneer would have done some research on the painting before auctioning it off. Is it a print?

'Just' please share your knowledge of this painting.


----------



## jmmccarver21 (Mar 25, 2015)

Its the original painting. It is an oil painting very detailed on canvas. I did some research on the castle and it is of Neuschwanstein Castle by a painter with the name Errol. It was an online absolute auction so I really didn't know what I was getting. I paid a total of $30.00 for it and was quiet surprised it was an oil painting. It is 24"x36"​


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Wow*

I think you really got something of much more value, but I don't know art values to be honest. Hopefully 'Just' or someone else will enlighten both of us.


----------



## arold10 (May 28, 2011)

This painting looks very good.


----------

